# What's in your pack?



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

i thought there was a thread on this but i couldn't find it so i'll start (restart) one.

What do you keep in your pack for emergency repairs?

For repairs I've got:
 two tubes
pump
mini-tool kit
pocket knife
duct tape.

non-tools:
pair of lightly tinted glasses
gps
extra pair of gloves


i was riding with Migs a couple of weeks ago and he busted a chain but had a spare in his pack. i'd never thought of that.  

What do you have in your packs? what do you use most, what is there for the rare bizarre emergency?


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2008)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/33887-seat-saddle-bags-whats-them.html

My list:


two tubes
a pump
patch kit
couple zip ties
roll of electrical tape
small strip of duct tape
multi-tool
extra chain link
tire levers
keys
wallet
cell phone
snack (sometimes)
GPS
band-aids
bandanna too
self adhering gauze pad
antiseptic spray
DEET
Advil
headlamp (to hike out with if need be)
extra cleats
sometimes a camera, either still or video


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 14, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/33887-seat-saddle-bags-whats-them.html
> 
> My list:
> 
> ...



Pretty much the same as above except for the light duct tape and GPS. I also have a chain tool (to remove broken links) and carry several SRAM power links to fix a chain with.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 14, 2008)

from the previous thread: 

a small chain tool and a few quick links, tube, mini pump, levers, derailluer hanger, topeak multi tool, clif bar, sport beans, cell phone , old photo license (in case someone needs to identify the body!) with wifes cell written with sharpy ( i do a fair amount of solo rides), and sometimes a camera. 
i also keep a compass and some self adhesive patches in my camelback.

In the car i keep a floor pump. towel and a gym bag sort of thing with deet spray, shock pump, trail maps, platform pedals, pedal wrench, zip ties, electrical tape, lube, cold weather gear (booties, headband, fullfinger gloves), O&M info on shcok, fork, derailerand and settings /adj. record. i think thers some old stinky sock in there too!


----------



## rueler (Oct 14, 2008)

In my car, I basically have a mini shop set up with tools, floor pump, lubes, grease, etc. 

In my pack I have mostly everything listed above, but I didn't notice one thing that I pack....a derailleur hanger. If your hanger gets bent or busted, it can save a ride! on long rides by myself, I sometimes also bring a whistle (in case of a serious injury where I can't move very well).

I have a friend that brings a whole derailleur and hanger when we do 20+ mile loops.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 14, 2008)

rueler said:


> but I didn't notice one thing that I pack....a derailleur hanger..



I used to carry a spare...its now on my bike and bent as well. I have two on order and they should be in this week.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 14, 2008)

From other thread:


cbcbd said:


> mtb - in camelback - pump, tube, patch kit, multi tool, derailleur hanger, small headlamp, zip ties
> 
> road - in small saddle bag - tube, tire levers, mini tool (6), patch kit
> in back of jersey - pump, cartridges



Nothing has changed really. The way I see it is - how many of my rides will I be spending more than 2hrs on the trail and more than 1hr from the car? Not many for me, so if there is something I can live without for that time I just leave it, especially if it's for a regular ride. If I go on longer, less frequent rides, then I'll take more stuff to make sure I don't encounter any show stoppers.


----------



## Gremf (Oct 14, 2008)

For longer rides I have Camel MULE with just about everything I need to keep riding or to ride back to the car including a collapsible saw, 3 tubes (26er x2, 29er x1) and a full blown first aid kit.

If I am riding the Singlespeed in the local woods, then I use a lighter pack with a 15mm track nut wrench, pump, and a hex wrench set.

Sometimes I will bring a 14" handled hatchet or mini loppers for some last minute TM.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Oct 17, 2008)

DugOut!
and a bat!
and the usual tools needed to get me out of a bind(knock wood most are collecting dust)
Oh ZIP TIES!
and a fist full of singles for the Go-Go bar after the ride!
Chicks dig beef cake covered in mud and blood, 
tats r 4 sissy posers.


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 21, 2008)

tube, co2, multi tool, tire lever, & ID.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 21, 2008)

Starter Jackets Rule! said:


> DugOut!
> and a bat!



never leave home w/out it!


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Anybody change up with they bring along this season?


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anybody change up with they bring along this season?



And who can guess who's pack at one time contained a full sized screwdriver and... was there a hammer in there too?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> And who can guess who's pack at one time contained a full sized screwdriver and... was there a hammer in there too?






Was there a can of corn and corn opener in there as well?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> corn opener


 ???


----------



## Grassi21 (May 4, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> ???



i meant can opener.  had to be there.... killington early nov.


----------



## boston_e (May 4, 2009)

Water
Tube
Pump
Multi-Tool


----------



## RootDKJ (May 4, 2009)

boston_e said:


> Water
> Tube
> Pump
> Multi-Tool
> _Blueberries_


fixed it for ya!


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> And who can guess who's pack at one time contained a full sized screwdriver and... was there a hammer in there too?



I carry a mini sledge in my pack, are you trying to say that I shouldn't??:dunce:


----------



## Gremf (May 4, 2009)

Greg said:


> Anybody change up with they bring along this season?



Now that I am racing, I have gotten a little weight conscious and no longer ride with all the tools and gear that I normally used to ride with, not to mention, on training/work out rides I ride with a small camel and few tools to get me out of minor mechanicals.


----------



## Marc (May 4, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I carry a mini sledge in my pack, are you trying to say that I shouldn't??:dunce:



Damn strait, you need to be carryin' a full size 16 lber in there.


----------



## bvibert (May 4, 2009)

Marc said:


> Damn strait, you need to be carryin' a full size 16 lber in there.



Only on really long rides when I know I'll be far away from the car.


----------



## JD (May 4, 2009)

Phone, Alien tool, Tube, Pump, heavy duty tire levers, 15mm wrench, water, camera, bars, duct tape.


----------



## Talisman (May 5, 2009)

In addition to the tools, duct tape, pump, water, advil, etc listed above I also carry a folding saw, clippers and NATO shovel which all fit into a Camelback MULE.  The saw, clippers and shovel are helpful for trail clearing of briars, blow downs and ditching or aemoring muddy spots along the trails.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Since I didn't actually answer the question...  I carry the following in my pack:


2 tubes
patch kit
tire pump
shock pump
crank bros multi-tool
snacks
water bladder
cell phone
car keys
wallet (in case I fall off a cliff and they need to ID the body  )
sometimes sunglasses
insect repellent wipes (would have been nice if I realized that on my last ride :roll: )
first aid kit


----------

